# Hey all!



## RJRMINIS (Jan 23, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Just to let you know I changed my forum name, (formerly KsCowgirl) to my farm name....




[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 23, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]Cool! I didn't know you could do that (change forum user name) ~ glad to know it![/SIZE]*

BTW... Michele, you have an AWESOME website!! Love the pictures


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 23, 2008)

Were you at the Missouri State Fair? The reason I wanted to know about the fair, is because I spoke to someone from RJ Minis and they gave me alot of great advise about the minis. I really appreciated it. Thank you.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL...maybe you can help me change my Forum name





Oh! and I need your help submitting some pics of mine to "Equusite"


----------

